# Ski Sundown - Wednesday, 12/3/08 (night)



## Greg (Nov 3, 2008)

One calendar month away so why not fire up a thread for the first Sundown Wednesday night gathering. They WILL be open by then. Believe it! 

I'm in regardless of the terrain offering. I hope to get started close to 6 pm on Wednesdays this season. At least that's _my _plan... :lol: Are we still going to do the 7:30 pm meet-up at the sun deck?


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2008)

Still in school then...  At least through December 10th.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2008)

No can do for me (see above).  If they're open that week I'll try to get out on a different day...


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2008)

The 'Berts will be missed.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm IN.  (my ski jonesing factor just went up a notch:grin: )


----------



## migs 01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Tentatively in...probably won't be open.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> Tentatively in...*probably won't be open.*



Debbie Downer. :smash:


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> Tentatively in...*probably won't be open.*


They opened 12/1 last year. I worked @ Sundown that night. Also was opening day for Mohawk.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2008)

severine said:


> They opened 12/1 last year. I worked @ Sundown that night. Also was opening day for Mohawk.



You sure about that? I hit up Mohawk on the night of 12/1. I think I definitely would have skied Sundown instead if they had been open.

Not that it matters this year. 11/28 is the goal!!!!


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> You sure about that? I hit up Mohawk on the night of 12/1. I think I definitely would have skied Sundown instead if they had been open.
> 
> Not that it matters this year. 11/28 is the goal!!!!


Let's see... You're right, I worked at Target 12/1; it was my last day. That would make sense as to why I said I had to work 6 hrs in the Mohawk TR and it was nearly 5PM already when I posted that. My shifts on Saturdays @ Sundown were 4 hrs. So it must have been 12/8 that they opened.


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2008)

This is the first TR I could find for Sundown last year: 12/8


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2008)

severine said:


> This is the first TR I could find for Sundown last year: 12/8



That's right. I skied with Brian in the rain the [thread="21142"]next night[/thread]. They then shutdown for a few days before reopening and then a 1 foot powder day on the 13th!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> That's right. I skied with Brian in the rain the [thread="21142"]next night[/thread]. They then shutdown for a few days before reopening and then a 1 foot powder day on the 13th!



Good times, too bad I had to report to work that night...


----------



## rueler (Nov 3, 2008)

If they're open, I'll be down for some turns at Sundown...the local hill I coach at isn't planning to open until Saturday the   6th. Count me in!

I remember that December snowstorm!! I went to Okemo with my Dad. A really awesome day until we tried driving home through the teeth of the storm. Took about 8 hours! Should have just stayed up there and called out of work the next day!!


----------



## Rossi Smash (Nov 3, 2008)

How many Wednesday night regulars are there? And of that, what's a normal Wed. turnout?


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 3, 2008)

In


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> How many Wednesday night regulars are there? And of that, what's a normal Wed. turnout?



Let's see. Last year was any combination of the following:

Me
bvibert
Grassi21
2knees
powhunter
johnnypoach
severine
MR. evil
MRGisevil
MrMagic
Mikey1
downhill04
madskier6
skijay and Marc usually make an appearance once a season.

I probably forgot somebody. Turn-out can be anywhere from 1 to 5 or 6. The great thing is usually there is _someone _from this board that is up for skiing at Sundown, and most of the crew above can be found lapping the bumps once they are set up. Join us this season!


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2008)

rueler said:


> If they're open, I'll be down for some turns at Sundown...the local hill I coach at isn't planning to open until Saturday the   6th. Count me in!



Nice! Looking forward to making some turns with you this season Scott!


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Let's see. Last year was any combination of the following:
> 
> Me
> bvibert
> ...


 
For the record, I made it twice last year. Once was that epic night it snowed and snowed and snowed...!


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> For the record, I made it twice last year. Once was that epic night it snowed and snowed and snowed...!



My bad, Beetle. Told you I'd missed someone.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Let's see. Last year was any combination of the following:
> 
> Me
> bvibert
> ...





Beetlenut said:


> For the record, I made it twice last year. Once was that epic night it snowed and snowed and snowed...!



I don't see Gary (gmcunni) on the list either.  He made it a few times last season and it sure to make it a bunch this year.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 3, 2008)

I in for some Wednesday nights and weekends.


----------



## migs 01 (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks like this could actually happen.  Do you think they'll just do weekends initially or open completely on the 28th


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> Looks like this could actually happen.  Do you think they'll just do weekends initially or open completely on the 28th



If they make the 28th, I would suspect it's for the season.


----------



## Greg (Nov 19, 2008)

The Wednesday night sessions begin in:

*2 Weeks!*


----------



## bvibert (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm bummed that I won't make the first few Wednesday night meetings.... 

That's ok though, it's going to be a LONG season!


----------



## Greg (Nov 19, 2008)

*(not so) Accuweather 15 Day*

I would love to be able to believe this:

http://www.accuweather.com/us/ct/ne...y.asp?partner=forecastfox&traveler=1&metric=0

Well below freezing every night between now and then. Woohoo!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> The Wednesday night sessions begin in:
> 
> *2 Weeks!*



inside info or unabashed optimism?


----------



## Greg (Nov 19, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> inside info or unabashed optimism?



Well, considering they plan to open on the 28th, I have no reason to believe they won't be open on the 3rd...


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well, considering they plan to open on the 28th, I have no reason to believe they won't be open on the 3rd...



optimism :smash:

not too long ago (ok, every year except last) i was a 10 day per year kind of guy. if everything goes as planned i'll have almost 10 days by the end of December! !


----------



## mondeo (Nov 19, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> optimism :smash:
> 
> not too long ago (ok, every year except last) i was a 10 day per year kind of guy. if everything goes as planned i'll have almost 10 days by the end of December! !


 
High school was probably around 15-20 days per year
6 years ago:2 days
3-5 years ago: 0
2: 6
Last year: 19

Planning on 6 days in November, and probably hit the 19 mark by December 15. Goal is 25 days by Jan 1.


----------



## Greg (Nov 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> I would love to be able to believe this:
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/us/ct/ne...y.asp?partner=forecastfox&traveler=1&metric=0
> 
> Well below freezing every night between now and then. Woohoo!



Next round of snowmaking to start soon it looks like. Got some great weather on tap to dust those bumps.Chris mentioned some new heads he plans to use on the HKDs which should produce a finer snow with less whaling.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 24, 2008)

I think that extended forecast might be too warm, it will probably be alot colder than that in early December.


----------



## Greg (Nov 24, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> I think that extended forecast might be too warm, it will probably be alot colder than that in early December.



Fine by me.


----------



## Rossi Smash (Nov 30, 2008)

FYI

Ski Sundown
CLOSED MON. 12/1-THURS. 12/4
Re-opening Fri., 12/5 9am-10pm


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> FYI
> 
> Ski Sundown
> CLOSED MON. 12/1-THURS. 12/4
> Re-opening Fri., 12/5 9am-10pm



That's a bummer, but not all that surprising.


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2008)

So...Friday Night? Saturday night? Both might be a stretch for me, but don't plan around me.


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm down for Friday night. Saturday is a no go


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2008)

Guess we could kill this one...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Guess we could kill this one...



Yeah, not much chance of them opening just for you...


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2008)

Just gotta get in the last word, dontcha?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Just gotta get in the last word, dontcha?



Sorry, didn't realize it was locked...


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sorry, didn't realize it was locked...



Now you know.


----------

